# baby swordtail pregnant?



## fiftyfour123 (Aug 4, 2008)

Last summer in July, my adult swordtail gave birth to about 30 babies. Now, the mother and father are both dead, and two baby swordtails remain. They are the only two fish in the tank and are still rather small. However, one of them looks very pregnant. Is it possible if they are less than a year old? If she is pregnant do i need to put her in a breeder, or is she too small to eat the babies? I have attached pictures of both of the swordtails.

this is the one that i think is pregnant:









this is the other one:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

DAMN! she is HUGE!

yes it is possible for her to get pregnant if they are less than an year old. most platys and swordtails are mature by the age of 6 months. 

let her have the fry in the tank but provide space for the fry to hide. moving her might only stress her out.

the rule of the thumb is that if the fry can fit into the mouth of a fish, it is feeding time. so yes, the mama fish will eat her fry if she can fit them into her mouth.

i hope this helps and all the best!

cheers!


----------



## fiftyfour123 (Aug 4, 2008)

ok, thanks for the reply. Do you know how long it should be before she gives birth, she's been like this for about a month now.

Thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the time is nigh..


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

gestation period is between 30 to 40 days.....but everything really depend on the water conditions and temp.


----------



## fiftyfour123 (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry to dig up my old post but, that fish is still huge. probably even bigger than in the picture above. she never gave birth. any idea whats wrong with her? or is she just fat? haha


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

maybe dropsey. does she have any scales sticking out like a pinecone?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Dropsy? For 6 months?

That fish almost looks like my old balloon molly.


----------



## fiftyfour123 (Aug 4, 2008)

StripesAndFins said:


> maybe dropsey. does she have any scales sticking out like a pinecone?


nope, not that i can see.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

mabe shes bloated and not quite at dropsy.. thats kinda weird...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

6 months still seems like a long time to be bloated or have dropsy or anything.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i wonder if its just obese


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

betta0fish said:


> i wonder if its just obese


lol


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well its possible!! or its deformed or it has a genetic mutation which makes it a balloon swordtail lol


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i know, but reading that just made me laugh


----------

